# First-time fursuit owner, tips?



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, it's just a head and tail, but I'm unsure as to the upkeep of a head. I know you can flip a body suit inside out and wash it (carefully) in the washing machine, but I really do not want to risk damaging this head.

If anyone's wondering, I won this auction. Which means I prrroobbabllyy won't be going to FWA x3

So, anyone have any thoughts?

Edit: any other tips would be useful as well and this is totally not a "HEY GUYS LOOKIT WHAT I GOT" no not at all


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT A BEETLECAT HEAD*


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> *HOLY SHIT A BEETLECAT HEAD*


 
YES. 

I could not possibly pass that up.


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

For cleaning the head you mainly need to worry about the inside and killing bacteria that cause smell-funk. I recommend rubbing alcohol diluted in a 50% mixture with water. Just put the solution in a spray bottle and spray the inside of your head. As for the outside gentle brushing of the fur and patting it down should do it. any sort of stain cleaning should be consulted with Beetle as she airbrushes her heads and certain paints do certain things. She may have also airbrushed your other body pieces like the tail, so I would also ask her how she cleans hers.



Skift said:


> YES.
> 
> I could not possibly pass that up.


 I came so close to fighting you for that head. Ha ha.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> For cleaning the head you mainly need to worry about the inside and killing bacteria that cause smell-funk. I recommend rubbing alcohol diluted in a 50% mixture with water. Just put the solution in a spray bottle and spray the inside of your head. As for the outside gentle brushing of the fur and patting it down should do it. any sort of stain cleaning should be consulted with Beetle as she airbrushes her heads and certain paints do certain things. She may have also airbrushed your other body pieces like the tail, so I would also ask her how she cleans hers.


*nodnod* Yeah, I'll send her another email at a decent hour.
Edit: Reading through her FAQ helps too :3



> I came so close to fighting you for that head. Ha ha.


 Oh jeez, I was like "What? I won? WAS NO ONE ELSE ONLINE?"


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oh jeez, I was like "What? I won? WAS NO ONE ELSE ONLINE?"


 I would have, but that cash is now labeled "Anthrocon" lol.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 2, 2011)

Since Deo gave you information...

*I'M SO FUCKING JELLY.*

Beetlecat, Beetlecat, BEETLECAT. /shot


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Aw man, ikr? x3 I'm thinking of commissioning handpaws from someone else, but I dunno who yet.

i don't think it has completely sunken in yet @.@


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Aw man, ikr? x3 I'm thinking of commissioning handpaws from someone else, but I dunno who yet.
> 
> i don't think it has completely sunken in yet @.@


 Artslave. She does fucking amazing handpaws. Or Defiant Fox. They both have this wonderful realistic yet dextrous handpaw style. With big paw pads and gnarly claws. I know artslave has worked with specialty furs (which are likely in your head). 

If you feel like it you could ask Beetle what furs are in your head so that you can match paws and maybe some day a bodysuit to it. It's good to do that soon so that the artist doesn't have to try and remember and you don't have to do a mad fur search looking to match it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> Artslave. She does fucking amazing handpaws. Or Defiant Fox. They both have this wonderful realistic yet dextrous handpaw style. With big paw pads and gnarly claws. I know artslave has worked with specialty furs (which are likely in your head).
> 
> If you feel like it you could ask Beetle what furs are in your head so that you can match paws and maybe some day a bodysuit to it. It's good to do that soon so that the artist doesn't have to try and remember and you don't have to do a mad fur search looking to match it.


 
Noted! I'll include that in my email as well.

I'm just trying to come up with a name for the character now. x3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

If that were mine, I'd consider giving it a unisex name. Makes it more flexible and fun to "guess" the gender.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> If that were mine, I'd consider giving it a unisex name. Makes it more flexible and fun to "guess" the gender.


 
Oh yeah! That would work, it is an androgynous head. Hm.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oh yeah! That would work, it is an androgynous head. Hm.


I have a weird way of naming characters, so I won't start naming off any. xD But good luck on finding an awesome name <3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you kindly. <3


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm rather fond of harsh consonants in names. like "k"s and "d"s. Or names after natural phenomena like the Godavri River.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

I like names that just roll off the tongue and have a sort of melodic sound to them, myself. Skift reminds me of an "action" kind of name, if that makes much sense.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

I was thinking of naming it something easy to pronounce and cute. Thinking about using it to volunteer places :3

Deogee came to mind (say it out loud). Kids would love that xD

Edit: if not for volunteering, probably a name beginning with "s" or another hard letter, like "j" or "k" like deo mentioned.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

HEY, DEOGEE. It's easy to pronounce, but imo not really the "cute" sort of name. Something like Flit is cutesy, but also catchy. Y'know what I mean? I mean obviously it's up to you, but that's just my opinion. xD


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> HEY, DEOGEE. It's easy to pronounce, but imo not really the "cute" sort of name. Something like Flit is cutesy, but also catchy. Y'know what I mean? I mean obviously it's up to you, but that's just my opinion. xD


 
Haha, I see what you mean x3

I'll think on it :3


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

I LOVE DEOGEE

I think it's cute and I think I rolls and it's fast. I suppose it could be shortened to "GEEEEE!" in times of absolute glee and merriment.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> I LOVE DEOGEE


 
Of course you would :V

I think it'd be cute to see them go "OMG I GET IT, D-O-G!" x3


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> "OMG I GET IT, D-O-G!" x3


 OH FUCK
SWEET FUCK
FUCKING FUCK
THIS BLINDSIDED ME
I LOVE IT
OH GOD
FUCK
D-O-G
DE-O-GEE
OH FUCK
THIS IS WITCHERY


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Deo could you stop having an orgasm for like 5 minutes :v

I think I know what to name it now, at least. Haha x3

I wanna badge now~


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL. Deo + Gee = Deogee.

IT'S LIKE NAMED AFTER DEO.


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

D
O
G


Oh fuck. Art school why have you not let me sleep in daysssssss? Oh fuck me why am I so fucking out there mentally? Goddamn. Goddamn goddamn.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Wait, what is he/she? Wolf? Coyote?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Wait, what is he/she? Wolf? Coyote?


 
Composite canine, heavily based on red wolf and wild dog apparently.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> Composite canine, heavily based on red wolf and wild dog apparently.


HNGH, WILD DOGS ARE SO FUCKING CUTE.

Uh. Anyway. Deogee definitely works in this case; I thought it was, like, fox-based so that's why I wasn't getting it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> HNGH, WILD DOGS ARE SO FUCKING CUTE.
> 
> Uh. Anyway. Deogee definitely works in this case; I thought it was, like, fox-based so that's why I wasn't getting it.


 
Yeah :3c

haha, i am so excited right now x3

once payment clears, just 5-6 days till I get it~


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Eeeee. I wish you lived closer. :C

And I wish I had money to get my own head/partial done.

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Eeeee. I wish you lived closer. :C
> 
> And I wish I had money to get my own head/partial done.
> 
> Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngh.


Yeah srsly :3

i wish you luck on getting your own. Will it be your llama or something else?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Skift said:


> i wish you luck on getting your own. Will it be your llama or something else?


Thanks. I was gonna go with my Honey Badger character because I do so ever love a good snarly mask (Art Slave does really good ones), but I think I'll go with my llama. She's too cute not to.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

I would love to see a llamasuit. it would be adorable <3


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;8Qb7g6mkVp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qb7g6mkVp4[/video]

http://www.costume.org/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=3441

I met this guy, his Llamatron costume was fabulous and the animatronics were fucking great. Also, the stilts he's in were made by the people who made stilts for the UnderWorld movies.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

^ That is fucking awesome. :|


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Fuck yeeaaahhh that was cool :v


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

You ask for llama costume
I up you and present BIONIC LLAMA COSTUME

is it super effective?


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

SUPER EFFECTIVE. Although it's more badass than "cute".


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

DefiantFox congratulated me on winning the auction! *girly squee*


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> SUPER EFFECTIVE. Although it's more badass than "cute".












 Also when I type "llama fursuit" on the third page in google my tassie head shows up... wut?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

d'aaaaww the orange llama is so cute :3

thought it was a lop-eared rabbit at first though.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, that orange abomination is adorable. Although I dunno if I'd do a full suit. Partial, at most. I'd want more realistic eyes, too. ._. I don't like toony eyes.

lol Wildboyz.

Your head is apparently so popular, even Google has to show it off. :V


----------



## Furr (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok I'm a little late posting in this but I felt like pointing out that Beetlecat uses resin based heads, so you should be able to just wipe out the inside with a wet paper towel then just drying it out. For the outside normally for a head you'll want to use a gentle spray on teddy bear cleaner (because of the paint don't use normal soap). However you should probably just contact Beetlecat on her FA and just ask her for some tips on how to make it last and cleaning.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey other suiters, when you're off and around goofing off at con or whatever, and go to rest, taking you head off. How do you feel about sprays in your head. Not febreeze cause that doesn't do shit, but more the stuff like oust.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 3, 2011)

When did you get money?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> When did you get money?


 When you weren't watching your wallet


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> When you weren't watching your wallet


 Last I remember, I donated money to some art gamble for her...and suddenly she owns a truck and buys an $800 fursuit head. 

I feel like I've missed some steps.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 3, 2011)

oh furry dramas, yays


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Uh, my grandmother reimbursed me for the price of my first car (which died a terrible death and will not be missed)


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Keep your face clean and drink lots of water.
Stay away from heavy caffiene before and during the time you are in suit.


----------



## Deo (Mar 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hey other suiters, when you're off and around goofing off at con or whatever, and go to rest, taking you head off. How do you feel about sprays in your head. Not febreeze cause that doesn't do shit, but more the stuff like oust.


 Some of those can cause problems being inhaled. Rubbing alcohol evaporates so quickly it doesn't cause troubles like that. Rubbing alcohol + water spray it in.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Deo said:


> Some of those can cause problems being inhaled. Rubbing alcohol evaporates so quickly it doesn't cause troubles like that. Rubbing alcohol + water spray it in.


 
You can also mix a capful of amonia, some alcohol, and water in a spray bottle, spray the inside lightly and let it air out.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> oh furry dramas, yays


 What drama? 


Skift said:


> Uh, my grandmother reimbursed me for the price of my first car (which died a terrible death and will not be missed)


 That's cool. I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's cool. I'm glad to hear it


 
Heheh, thanks <3


----------



## Artslave (Mar 4, 2011)

Skift said:


> Well, it's just a head and tail, but I'm unsure as to the upkeep of a head. I know you can flip a body suit inside out and wash it (carefully) in the washing machine, but I really do not want to risk damaging this head.
> 
> If anyone's wondering, I won this auction. Which means I prrroobbabllyy won't be going to FWA x3
> 
> ...


 

You can take a damp washcloth and gently wash the inside of your head out. The best cleaning is preventative(Wearing a balaclava over your face so sweat doesnt get in there in the first place). End bac is great for killing gross germs, but you've still got skin flakes that brush off in there, so towelling it out once in a while works nicely, and then stick it next to a fan to dry so it can dry it out without the risk of mildewing. That works for me, I do it every weekend I come home from a furry event and I've still got a head thats 7 years old that smells lemony fresh.

Also make sure to check the neck seams every time you wash it, and make sure nothing needs mending


----------



## Artslave (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ This.

You've gotta let sprays dry all the way before you put your braincase in a closed environment with them. So spray 'em down before you go to dinner or where you know you'll have 2-3 hours of not-suiting time for them to dry. I agree 100% about alcohol based sprays. You can mix your own, isopropyl 40%, water 50% and 10% cleaning agent of your choice(Although I've got hyper sensitive skin so I just do 50% alcohol/50% water. Dries fast and keeps it from irritating my face).


----------

